# Movie Reviews



## Scales42 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello everyone! 

I dont know about you, but iam a huge movie fanatic and since film is a relatively popular topic here, I thought I might give this thread a try, hoping that atleast a few people are interested. This is basicaly going to be a similiar thread to forums.furaffinity.net: Talk about a movie you've seen recently! Only difference, this thread here is for the enthusiasts who like to talk details.

I think Ill start here:

*Dunkirk  (2017) *
*





*
Dunkirk is the 10th movie from Christopher Nolan, in my opinion a very interesting director with a passion for detail.  Like most of Nolans films, Hans Zimmer made the soundtrack for the film, a very dramatic and threatening score which fits the style of the film very well.

The Movie is about operation dynamo which lead to the successful evacuation of almost 340.000 soldiers of the british and the french forces from the beach of Dunkirk in 1940. During the evacuation around 850 civilian boats made their way to Dunkirk to rescue the troops from an advancing german force.

In the movie, the audience experiences this event from 3 perspectives. One is one the beach, were the soldiers are unprotected from german bombers, mainly the stuka which had a siren often referred to as "jericho trumpet", which made a roaring sound to frighten people. (and it works good, even if you are just watching a movie). The second perspective is in the air, where we follow 3 Spitfire pilots whose task it is to stop the bombers before they make it to the beach. And the third one is on a civillian boat on its way to dunkirk.

Because there are 3 story lines to cover, all the characters in the movie arent really fleshed out. They dont have any backstory what so ever, they simply react to the events taking place. This is not necessarily a bad thing because Dunkirk isnt a movie about the struggles of an Individual person but about the bigger picture. At least, that's how I see it.

Dunkirk also succeeds doing something that not many war movies have done in the past: Creating a threat without having a villian or antagonist. In fact, there arent even any german soldiers in the movie, they are either shown through sound, bulletholes or inside planes, but never as a person. This is a very interesting approach and I have the feeling the we will see this more often in the future.

Dunkirk luckily doesnt have huge amounts of cgi. the dogfight scenes in particular are eyecandy for anyone who appreciates practical effects.

Fun Fact: One direction singer Harry Styles is in the movie. I couldnt care less about the guy, but the fact that some one direction fangirls watched the film because of him, fills me with joy xD
Truth be told, iam fanboying a little bit over this movie myself and I cant wait to finally get my hands on a blu ray copy <3. In my opinion, Dunkirk is one of the best historical war movies ever created.
*
9/10    Great theater experience*


----------



## Twist_su (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't like .


----------



## Engelbrecht2210 (Oct 20, 2017)

I do not like this movie, I'm waiting for Black Panther and Pacific Rim: Uprising   moviesonline.ac: Watch The Walking Dead: Season 8 Online | Watch Full The Walking Dead: Season 8 (2017) Online For Free


----------

